# Nov/Dec treatment at CARU ! Looking for the best christmas present ever !



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi,

Just wondering if there are many of us out there who are starting or just starting the DR now (i started on Thursday !) Est ec 3.12.07, hoping for a lovely christmas present 

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Popsi,

Hoping you get your special <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F15%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







.... we'll all be rooting for you

Good luck


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea

Thanks, do you have EC tomorrow ?

Hope your ok

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea,

Yes EC tomorrow and I can't motivate myself to get the house sorted today .. should be getting on top of the cleaning and ironing  I did pick a duster up bit that's all I did  Thank goodness for DH's I say.

I'm sure you will be joined by some cyclers soon ... the clinic is certainly busy enough.

Good luck <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%255F3%255F47%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi

good luck mate,don't worry about the house work.

so what time are you going in?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Andi

Good luck for tomorrow may you have lots of healthy eggs and your BFP very soon   

Dont worry about the housework at all DH's like to help out they feel as if they doing something worthwile then because they can feel a little helpless in the whole thing too !

Take care put your feet up and good luck

Andrea x


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Andi

All the very best for tomorrow i will be thinking of you, let me know how many nice juicy eggs you get.

take care  

Tanya XX


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks girls, I have to be in by 8.30 .. collection at 9.00 

I feel so bloated today I couldn't do my belt up earlier on my trousers.  Hope my eggies are really growing in there.

S C A R E D  now.


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

ec - tomorrow at 9.45 really scared!!!!   good luck andi for tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls

try not to be scared its ok trust me, i quite enjoy it...i know i know im weird lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Anyone joining me at this time for treatment, i am one week into DR baseline scan 19.11.07 EST EC 3.12.07

Be good to have some fellow cyclers !


----------



## Imogen779 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm from North Wales I am into my cycle of IVF and currently on  day 19 of D/r Burselerin. I am going for 1st baseline scan on tuesday 27th so hope I can start stimming then.

I have never taken the pill and have been with DP for 10 years. TTC properly for 6. tests have shown un-x we are both 'normal'.

Finding it hard to be positive as I have read stuff about immunity to embies etc. Just wanted to say hello and tell you where I am in all of this and hopefully join someone to chat to, to help me through this.

I am finding down r ok apart from some killer headaches over the past few days. I had a really heavy AF this month so can only presume that this is a good sign.

Can anyone tell me wther the side effects of the stimms are worse than d/r or do you feel better?

I would love to hear from you all.

Luv Imogen x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Imogen

Where are you having your treatment done, is it CARU ?

I am on day 6 of stimming now, got 1st follicle scan on Tuesday, stimming is ok, no real symptoms just feeling tearful (but dont know if thats the injections or the whole situation !) I did not feel good on DR had headaches from hell as well !! but they are better now, so hopefully you will feel better when your stimming.

My AF was very heavy this month also, although it always is !! I have Endo, and PCOS, have had 1 ovary and fallopian tube removed, 15 months of CLomid and 3 x IUI, this is my first and last IVF, we have decided if it does not work, its not meant to be, and we want to have a family not just a pregnancy so will apply to adopt, as we want to be parents and there are so many children out there looking for love.

Love Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Imogen,

Stimms are definitely better than D/R, I felt crappy while D/R until my AF came .. what a relief!!

Where are you having treatment?

Andrea ... glad you have someone to cycle with.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all im having egg collection tomorrow! i can't believe how quick this cycle has gone and im now at this stage! im booked in for 10:am in the morning and even though ive been here many times before im soooo scared!! good luck to the rest of you cycling love jo xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jo,

I'm so sorry I've been so wrapped up in myself I forgot about you.

Wishing you the very best of luck .......     

Take care sweetie ....


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya andi, don't be silly hun there is nothing wrong with thinking of yourself!!
well its good news i had 22 eggies yippppeeeee!! so thats 11 for me and 11 for my recipient, i will find out how many fertilize in the morn! i really hope i get more than 6 embies so i can go for blasts!!
its not long now until your follow up, i just wanted to wish you all the best for that! take care love jo xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Joan b****y hell!  22 eggs aren't you the clever girl I had 8 eggs on my last tx and i was really pleased!  What drugs are you on?
Here's hoping and praying you get a couple of perfect blasts!
Andi good luck for your follow up!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks scouse, i know i was amazed as this was my 5th EC and the most ive ever had previous was 17 so im over the moon!
these are the drugs i was on hun!
suprefact - down reg
puregon - stimming
baby asprin
dexamethasone
doxycycline
sanatogen pro natal
From today i start my gestone, elleste and keeping up with my steroids!
the only thing i did differently was used a hot water bottle ever night, and drank alot of milk!
How are you doing scouse i hope your ok love jo xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

P.S happy birthday for tomorrow hun!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW Jo, I so hope you get that Christmas prezzie you're so hoping for.

22 eggs .... amazing!!  Good luck for the phone call tomorrow Jo.

Scouse ... wishing you a good birthday tomorrow hun. It's mine next week ..... arrrrgh!!!  When you get old you don't want them.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Andi, i hope you have a fab birthday next week hun! loads of love jo xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Joan
I had:
suprefact - down reg
puregon - stimming
dexamethasone
Never had doxycycline - what is it?
sanatogen pro natal
baby asprin - at follow up consultant wouldn't say either way - basically she said take it if you want but there is no evidence etc.......

Well here's hoping to a successful pregnancy and a clutch of frosties too!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow jo welldone hoping you get lots of embyos

scouse happy birthday and the doxycycline is an antibotic


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks scouse and kara, i had the phone call and 9 out of my 11 eggs fertilised so i now have 9 precious embryo's     , i will find out in the morning if they are going to take them to blasts! if not i will have ET tomorrow!! loads of love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats great news

keep us updated


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well had my 1st folly scan today, not great news at all, had 2 which were nearly 14mm and 3 which were 8.9 & 9.6 mm, and a whopping cyst also which they are now afraid may interfere with the growth of the follicles. !! so very   and lots and lots of   . But they have upped my puregon to 300mls from today and have another scan on Friday and if only the 2 large ones have come up will do IUI and if others come up will have EC next week, but cant see that happening really, does anyone know how quick these follies grow with puregon 300mls !!, thought this would be my time !!! but looks like maybe not again and will be back in the new year, but they may have to remove cyst (or not as they do not know !!) and thats more waiting  ARGHHH 

Sorry not that cheerful, will have to try to be positive until Friday as clinic said positive thinking good !!, any tips on what I can do to help between now and then,

Anyone had a similar experience.

Hope everyone else is ok, and trying to keep lots of   

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

My follie scan was on a Monday and the lead follies were 14 and 15mm and some under 10mm.  I had to go back on the Friday and I didn't have any under 20mm .. some were 26mm.  My Puregon was 350 all the way through.  Try and up your protein, drink loads of milk, eat loads of nuts and plenty of chicken and fish.

Try not to despair, I know it's easy for me to say, just do what you can in the meantime and the rest will be up to him upstairs.  Keep your chin up


Andrea x


----------



## Imogen779 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

thanks for your replies andi & popsi. I am having my treatment at Liverpool womens hosp. went for scan today and given thumbs up to start stimms tomorrow. More faffing about than the down/r but  sure I will get  the hang of it. thanks for the advice about your side effects I will feel better about taking them now. 

Popsi i hope all is well for you on friday.   
I am not really with it on follicle sizes yet. I go for first scan on 7/12/07 so will learn about follicle sizes then I suppose. 

Fantastic results for JO I can't wait to be at her stage. i hope i make it. 
JO Were you advised to take baby asprin or is it something I can start taking myself? would it make a difference at this late stage?

I am going to take your advice about drinking milk how much a day?. I have stocked up with salmon, quinoua, chicken,nuts, can anyone recommend any more essentail foods?

imms xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea --- thanks for your kind words, I am trying to see it as a positive thing as even if IVF cancelled this time (and fingers crossed it wont !) at least we having IUI which is more that we have had for last year !

Hope your feeling ok, good luck for your follow up, i am drinking so much water and milk feel like i gonna explode soon LOL !

Imms -- yes you will be up on the sizes before long, its crazy but as you go through this you learn so much stuff you never knew existed, you think wham bam thank you mam !! and pregnant, but on no follys certain size, lining certain thickness, mucus certain texture !! ARRGHHH my poor DH says that he knows more about womens "bits" that most women lol

Take care all, off for another pint of water now !! weeing all night then !!! 

Andrea xx


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Popsi,

Sorry to hear it didn't go according to plan today, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that all is well at next scan- you never know they may just have a growth spurt, Its just all so blo*dy complicated isn't it... Try and keep up PMA easy to say I know-fingers crossed xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya imogen, just wanted to wish you all the best for your stimming hun! don't worry before you know it you will be at my stage the time flies bye! i drank at least a pint of semi skimmed milk every day and used a hot water bottle every night, i was also advised to take the asprin as it helps with blood flow to the uterus!! i really do wish you all the best keep me posted on how you are getting on! i find out in the morn if im having transfer tomorrow or going to blasts for sat, i still had 9 healthy embies this morning so hopefully that's a good sign! take care love jo xxx


----------



## Imogen779 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Jo,

thanks for your reply. I did my fist clumsy stimms injection tonight, but I am sure i will get the hang of it. I know this sounds really stupid but I feel abit different already and i only did it 2 hours ago!. 
I will start on the milk and aspirin tom - can't hurt and I can eliminate any what ifs.

Brilliant news about your embies, as I am a newbie to all this I am not sure if Liverpool offer a blast transfer. Is this more succesful? is a blast transfer what you would prefer?

I will be checking to see how you have got on.
All the best for tom sending     to you.
bye for now

Ims xxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Andrea xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Andi

Glad that you feel better after today, fingers crossed AF arrives in December and you can start again in the new year x

Well i have been drinking lots of water and milk, hot water bottle on belly etc so have done what I can so fingers crossed will have grown tomorrow, but if not i guess it be IUI and then IVF again in the new year, going to have our freebie and then STOP the treatment and adopt, we have decided after being through so much in the last 7 years that we want a family not only a pregnancy, and can give a good home to a lovely child, brave decision but thats what we are doing (but fingers crossed will not need to for now as will have a little one of our own !)

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea ...  hope all goes well for your scan sweetie.... you have done all you can.  The drinking is hard going isn't it.  I was drinking 2 litres of milk plus 2 -3 litres of water .... and funnily enough I didn't want to eat, it supressed my appetite.

Hi Imogen .. good luck with your stimms

Jo ... Good luck for Saturday 

          to everyone


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Andi how did your follow up go?


----------



## Imogen779 (Nov 1, 2007)

Jo 

How did your ET go ?

Ims


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi imogen, ET couldn't of gone any better! i ended up with 2 really good blasts to go back, so now its just a case of waiting (worse part!!) i didn't have anything to freeze but that didn't matter as im not going to have any more TX if this fails anyway! (hopefully though this time it will work!)
How are you doing with your stimms hope your ok take care love jo xxx


----------



## Imogen779 (Nov 1, 2007)

Great News Jo !!!  I pray you get the best news for xmas hun xxx please keep me posted.

I have got everything crossed for you        

I am into day 5 of stimms and yesterday the bloating feeling hit me at work. I feel like I can feel my ovaries swelling up - I hope this is a good sign. I go for my scan on Friday so I hope that everything is ok. I have been eating loads of protien and using the hot water bottle.  I am dreading EC 'cause i don't know what to expect. Where you sedated? is it ok? 

Can I ask where you had your immune tests done? 

x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks imogen, just wanted to wish you good luck for your scan friday!           
Don't worry yourself about egg collection within 10 seconds of them putting the drugs in your hand you go out like a light, i can't remember a thing but i know the procedure doesn't take long at all!!
Glad to hear your coping well with stimms, and using your hot water bottle, (im convinced this helped me!)
I had my immune testing done at my local GP practice so i didn't have to pay for them, i can't remember what they were as it was so long ago now! but the fertility clinic gave me a list of the tests then i just went to my doctors and had them done!
keep me posted on how your doing hunnie, do you know roughly when you will be having EC! take care love jo xxx


----------



## Imogen779 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Jo

Thanks for your reply, if all is ok on Friday I recon EC will be Monday or Tuesday - eek. Thanks for putting my mind at rest about the sedative. I am such a baby. I need to toughen up I mean it will be nothing compared to labour!. 

thanks for the info on the immune tests. I wish I had learned more and got info from this sight before I started the IVF journey. 

Take care xxxx


----------

